# What is a "naturally fractured gas pocket"?



## asx256 (21 April 2010)

could some one please explain what naturally fractured gas pocket means?
(in simple terms pls)

this is a copy and paste of the announcement made by WHN today:

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Dated: WHN 21 April 2010
MULLEN 1-101 SIGNIFICANT GAS DISCOVERY
WHL Energy advises that it has encountered a significant, naturally fractured gas pocket at 480 feet on its first exploration well in Kansas Cherokee Basin. The well will now be logged and completed and results will be released to the market in due course. WHL is also preparing to drill its second exploration well in the Cherokee Basin namely the Underwood-31-202 well and will update the market on spud. WHL Energy has 100% WI and a 87.5% NRI in the Kansas Cherokee Basin Exploration Project.

And also why they drilled 480 feet when all they had to do was drill up to 300 feet?!!!

many thanks


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 April 2010)

It means the rock structure down there is fractured so the gas will naturally permeate through the rocks to the well as it is pumped out.

If a natural fracture system does not exist then the formation must be artificially stimulated and fractured which takes time and money.


----------



## akkopower (21 April 2010)

It took me about 3 minutes using google to find the answer. Dont be so lazy find your own answers, it is not hard. If u cant use google why are you interested in the stock market.

A prerequisite to investing on the stock market is the ability to be able to find your own answers. It is not hard to learn and a great skill to have.


----------



## doctorj (21 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> It took me about 3 minutes using google to find the answer. Dont be so lazy find your own answers, it is not hard. If u cant use google why are you interested in the stock market.
> 
> A prerequisite to investing on the stock market is the ability to be able to find your own answers. It is not hard to learn and a great skill to have.



That's not particularly helpful, polite or constructive.


----------



## akkopower (21 April 2010)

doctorj said:


> That's not particularly helpful, polite or constructive.




It is very helpful/ constructive: 

give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish he can eat for a lifetime. 

I am a school teacher, whenever one of my students asks me a question where the answer can be easily found, I tell them the same thing. I have taught them a great skill to have, and am proud of it.

polite: I could have been much ruder


----------



## JimBob (21 April 2010)

It only takes 3 seconds on google now as this threads appears in the top couple of search results


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> It is very helpful/ constructive:
> give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish he can eat for a lifetime.
> polite: I could have been much ruder




I assumed an ulterior motive with the question. As if to focus attention on the gas find. Yes you could have been more polite.


----------



## doctorj (21 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> It is very helpful/ constructive:
> 
> give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish he can eat for a lifetime.
> 
> ...



Can you recommend any reliable, reputable online resources for such things?  Google is great, but it's a tool, not a resource.


----------



## drsmith (21 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> I am a school teacher, whenever one of my students asks me a question where the answer can be easily found, I tell them the same thing. I have taught them a great skill to have, and am proud of it.



School teacher's hat on.........

Adults are not students and generally don't respond well to being treated as such.

School teacher's hat off.........


----------



## drsmith (21 April 2010)

doctorj said:


> Can you recommend any reliable, reputable online resources for such things?  Google is great, but it's a tool, not a resource.



I myself would be a little wary of a definition of "naturally fractured gas pocket"  sourced from Urban Dictionary.


----------



## akkopower (21 April 2010)

drsmith said:


> School teacher's hat on.........
> 
> Adults are not students and generally don't respond well to being treated as such.
> 
> School teacher's hat off.........




If u are logging onto aussie stock forums and asking, "What is a "naturally fractured gas pocket"". Then you are a student. 


stu·dent
–noun
1.
a person formally engaged in learning, esp. one enrolled in a school or college; pupil: a student at Yale.
2.
any person who studies, investigates, or examines thoughtfully: a student of human nature.


----------



## akkopower (21 April 2010)

doctorj said:


> Can you recommend any reliable, reputable online resources for such things?  Google is great, but it's a tool, not a resource.




No. However I recommend learning how to use google to find such answers. Beware reading is required and it make take in excess of 10 minutes.


----------



## drsmith (21 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> If u are logging onto aussie stock forums and asking, "What is a "naturally fractured gas pocket"". Then you are a student.



You can't be sure of that.

This is not a classroom where you can see the participants and others reading/participating in the discussion are not likely of the same age group.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> No. However I recommend learning how to use google to find such answers. Beware reading is required and it make take in excess of 10 minutes.



Cor blimey! I hope your attitude doesn't rub off on your students. You may well be upset about something and I hope there is a pleasant, well mannered teacher on the other side.


----------



## akkopower (21 April 2010)

drsmith said:


> You can't be sure of that.
> 
> This is not a classroom where you can see the participants and others reading/participating in the discussion are not likely of the same age group.




Why is age relevant. I would be very surprised if asx256 is younger than me. I have been a teacher in:
Queensland high schools- ages 13-17
Queensland Tafe - ages 17- 63 (A student of mine really was 63 when I was 24)
University - ages 17-55ish (not exactly sure abt the age, but looked to be older than my Dad).

Reread the definition of a student which I found using google


----------



## akkopower (21 April 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Cor blimey! I hope your attitude doesn't rub off on your students. You may well be upset about something and I hope there is a pleasant, well mannered teacher on the other side.




Fair enough, that reply was not appropriate. After rereading the post I realise that was a legitimate question.

Sorry Doctorj.

In response to your question doctorj.

No I cannot recommend any resources to help answer the question. I feel that this would be inappropriate for asx126. Judging from the question asx126 has a great deal to learn about the gas industry. It looks as asx126 is betting on/about to bet on the stockmarket so he needs to learn a great deal quick.

Answering his question is not doing him any good. What i feel that would be beneficial to him is:

1) Google search
2) find an article that may have the answer
3) read the article 
i) find the answer good, bed time and probably learnt more than he had planned
ii) no find, most probably learnt something new, repeat step 3)

after repetition of 3) and still no answer retry 1) with a different search phrase
continue until answer is found or brain saturated.

Asx126 will learn so so so much more using my methods than just by giving him the answer. The guy obviously has alot of learning to do, why inhibit his learning by spoon feeding him simple definitions.

I am not opposed to giving answers to people about most questions. When questions such as this one are posed alarm bells start ringing for me, DONT ANSWER, DONT ANSWER, DONT ANSWER, HELP HIM LEARN THE BIG PICTURE, THE BIG PICTURE, THE BIG PICTURE......


----------



## drsmith (22 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> Why is age relevant. I would be very surprised if asx256 is younger than me. I have been a teacher in:
> Queensland high schools- ages 13-17
> Queensland Tafe - ages 17- 63 (A student of mine really was 63 when I was 24)
> University - ages 17-55ish (not exactly sure abt the age, but looked to be older than my Dad).
> ...




Why is age relevant ?



drsmith said:


> School teacher's hat on.........
> 
> Adults are not students and generally don't respond well to being treated as such.
> 
> School teacher's hat off.........




You know what I'm talking about so there's no need to be an intelligent rectum.

Either that or you should be facing the blackboard instead of writing on it.

School teacher's hat off, again.


----------



## drsmith (22 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> I am not opposed to giving answers to people about most questions. When questions such as this one are posed alarm bells start ringing for me, .............. HELP HIM LEARN THE BIG PICTURE, THE BIG PICTURE, THE BIG PICTURE......



Leadership style however varies depending on the group or individual, particularly between adults and children.

I have worked in an office environment where BSc educated professionals are lead like senior high school students. In terms of getting maximum productivity it does not work very well.


----------



## doctorj (22 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> In response to your question doctorj.
> 
> No I cannot recommend any resources to help answer the question. I feel that this would be inappropriate for asx126. Judging from the question asx126 has a great deal to learn about the gas industry. It looks as asx126 is betting on/about to bet on the stockmarket so he needs to learn a great deal quick.



I just think that it's not unreasonable to ask the question at ASF - it's a discussion forum where people come to share experience and learn. Even if a reputable geological resource could be found on google (and I agree, it's possible), who knows what else you might learn by asking here?  Maybe there is a history of difficulties drilling those sorts of structures in that region, maybe flow rates are high but drop off quickly, who knows?

I'm probably taking out frustration unfairly on you, but I think, on the whole, people here could generally be more  positive and helpful.


----------



## malachii (22 April 2010)

Wow - you guys really know how to get off topic!

malachii


----------



## Sdajii (22 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> It took me about 3 minutes using google to find the answer. Dont be so lazy find your own answers, it is not hard. If u cant use google why are you interested in the stock market.
> 
> A prerequisite to investing on the stock market is the ability to be able to find your own answers. It is not hard to learn and a great skill to have.




Wow, and I thought _I_ was an arrogant, condescending bastard.

Shouldn't a school teacher be able to type "you" instead of "u", put an apostrophe into "don't" and capitalise proper nouns such as "Google"?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 April 2010)

doctorj said:


> I think, on the whole, people here could generally be more  positive and helpful.




I'm inclined to agree. I too have been noticing a decrease in helpful, constructive replies to genuine questions and requests for help and to be honest I think it discourages people from participating, which is a shame.

It doesn't take much effort to be polite, constructive and helpful. If you have an answer or something of value to contribute in response to the OP's question then please feel free to add your thoughts. If not, it's probably best just to move on to another thread when you can contribute in a positive way.

This thread has now been taken way off topic, so lets get it back on track please.


----------



## vincent191 (22 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> It is very helpful/ constructive:
> 
> give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish he can eat for a lifetime.
> 
> ...





"Give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he sits in the boat and drink beer all day."


----------



## cutz (22 April 2010)

akkopower said:


> give a man a fish he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish he can eat for a lifetime.




I prefer to get my fish from the vic market, never liked fishing.


----------

